# Grow Journal Contest



## Garden Knowm (Feb 5, 2008)

GROW JOURNAL CONTEST -


Journal submission conditions and terms
*
&#8220;THE ROLL IT UP KING/QUEEN GROW CONTEST&#8221;*

FIRST PLACE PRIZE FOR BEST JOURNAL &#8211; PRIZE to be announced

TERMS AND CONDITIONS
-Start a thread in the &#8220;journal&#8221; forum at rollitup.org and follow the terms and conditions as stated below

-At the end of the contest, all contestants must submit high resolution original photos to ROLLITUP.ORG with signed waiver to be eligible for prize (photos to be submitted on cd or dvd)

- Picture at least every other day &#8211; wide and close up

-Maintain a Journal including the minimum details in DAILY entries
a. how much nutrients used 
b. ph of water 
c. medium used
d. temperature of room 
e. light cycle calendared
f. water schedule (frequency and quantity)

-Prizes and monies will not be awarded without signed
release, and high resolution photo on CD or DVD

-Eligible entries must show entire grow from seed/clone to harvest and
drying.

-Contest winners will be chosen on (DATE 12/30/0. If 10 journals are 
not submitted by this date, the contest time can/will be extended by
RollItUp.org

-Exceptions and changes to any of these rules can be made by RollItUp.Org
without notice to contestants.

-Gardens can be of ANY size using any type of lights

-quality of journal entry, pictures and attention to detail is more important than the quality of the finished product

- ALL ENTRIES THAT FOLLOW THE GUIDELINES WILL RECEIVE 3 FREE SEEMOREBUDS DVDS AND A FREE ONE YEAR ELITE MEMBERSHIP TO ROLLITUP.ORG

WHEN YOUR JOURNAL IS COMPLETE, PM GARDEN KNOWM WITH A LINK TO YOUR JOURNAL AND HE WILL GIVE YOU AN ADDRESS TO MAIL YOUR SUBMISSION.

ALL JOURNALS THAT ARE POSTED ON LINE WILL GET PRIORITY. 
 
ROLLITUP.ORG DOES NOT ADVOCATE THE BREAKING OF ANY LAWS. PLEASE CHECK YOUR LOCAL LAWS BEFORE GETTING INVOLVED WITH THIS CONTEST.


----------



## abudsmoker (Feb 5, 2008)

You should sticky this on the journal thread , and maybe general


----------



## DWR (Feb 6, 2008)

Sounds like fun


----------



## crazy-mental (Feb 6, 2008)

im in. 
were do i sign?.


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 6, 2008)

Wow, where's this one spring from?

I think GK's won the lottery... 

...my begging letter is in the post.


----------



## GoodFriend (Feb 6, 2008)

fuck... just when i start doing veg only for the next half a year atleast...

maybe i'll be able to get one flowering done by the end of the year...


----------



## matman4444 (Feb 6, 2008)

I started a grow a couple weeks ago, I have pictures from about every two or three days, can I use these, or get some more seeds and start from scratch?


----------



## rastadoor (Feb 6, 2008)

Cool man that means their will be more to read


----------



## Brux013 (Feb 6, 2008)

Call me crazy paranoid guy I just kind of don't like the idea of the putting down information for prizes. Sounds a little iffy! But I'm down for the journal competition though.


----------



## potroastV2 (Feb 6, 2008)

get it shipped to a POBOX its completly up to you, ship it off to a friends house etc...


----------



## potroastV2 (Feb 6, 2008)

We are gathering prizes right now our goal is to have $5k in prizes to give away for this competition.


----------



## mattso101 (Feb 6, 2008)

Can I start following all the rules now? I have a pretty detailed start and I am on day 25. I will begin posting today following the RULES. I hope I can enter! i think it will be fun


----------



## Steve (Feb 6, 2008)

yeah, I'm in the same boat...although only about 2 weeks in. Could we start by the rules now and not be penalised?


----------



## KAOSOWNER (Feb 7, 2008)

Does the journal have to be posted on the site or can you just make a journal and send it on the dvd? When do we start.....


----------



## Stonerville (Feb 7, 2008)

Read the rules ! its clearly stated


----------



## Garden Knowm (Feb 7, 2008)

KAOSOWNER said:


> Does the journal have to be posted on the site or can you just make a journal and send it on the dvd? When do we start.....



Yes, you can send in a DVD with journal entries and pictures


----------



## Garden Knowm (Feb 7, 2008)

mattso101 said:


> Can I start following all the rules now? I have a pretty detailed start and I am on day 25. I will begin posting today following the RULES. I hope I can enter! i think it will be fun


Hey matts..

You can try... It will have to be evaluated on a case by case basis..

THE MOST IMPORTANT FACTOR OF EACH JOURNAL IS

THAT IT CONTAINS ALL THE RELEVANT INFORMATION THAT WILL ALLOW OTHER PEOPLE TO LEARN AND DUPLICATE THE GROW...

SUCH THINGS AS... WATERING SCHEDULE, TEMPERATURE, PH, NUTRIENTS USED, LIGHT SCHEDULE, MEDIUM USED.. ETC...

thanks for your interest...

love
love
love


----------



## Garden Knowm (Feb 7, 2008)

You can grow using (20) 1000 watt HIDS or grow a plant in a shot glass using only 1 - 43 watt CFL... all grows will be considered equal... 

iloveyou


----------



## Dats (Feb 7, 2008)

Why is a waiver needed? Are you going to publish the info in your next book?


----------



## Garden Knowm (Feb 7, 2008)

Dats said:


> Why is a waiver needed? Are you going to publish the info in your next book?


Hi Dats,

We would like to be able to use the pictures and information as we choose.. maybe a book.... or maybe for a magazine... or promotional purposes for RIU or maybe nothing.... but we'd like to keep our options open... 

I DO LIKE YOUR IDEA FOR A BOOK 

It would be cool to compile the journals into a BOOK!.. They would have to be good journals. Ed Rosenthal sorta has a book like that.. but they are not JOURNALS... they are more like, short synopsis on individual gardens..

Making a book takes a lot of work and there is so little $$$$.... so quality would be KEY..

iloveyou


----------



## KAOSOWNER (Feb 7, 2008)

Garden Knowm thanks for the fast reply, This is going to be a great contest and i am very interested in saying all the variations used by everyone.. You Rock for this one Knowm


----------



## sleepytown (Feb 7, 2008)

I threw 8 seeds in some paper towels the night before last. I just got 2 tap roots. I'm in. Time for pictures!

S-Town


----------



## dankforall (Feb 7, 2008)

I may do this. I am undecided. I am still unsure of so much info everyday. I cant wait to read some though. WOW $5k in prizes is ALOT. This should be FUN FUN FUN!!


----------



## kindprincess (Feb 7, 2008)

i might participate; it depends on the members here. what do you say guys, should i, or no?


----------



## mattso101 (Feb 7, 2008)

kindprincess said:


> i might participate; it depends on the members here. what do you say guys, should i, or no?


Fuck yeah! 

I'm in. I plan on submiting my C99


----------



## abudsmoker (Feb 7, 2008)

kindprincess said:


> i might participate; it depends on the members here. what do you say guys, should i, or no?


 
Dont even try, after you beat out all the others you still have bud to beat, submit now and save yourself the heartache


----------



## xtrapeppers (Feb 8, 2008)

sweet im starting a grow in the next week or so perfect timing


----------



## xtrapeppers (Feb 8, 2008)

Question: do we have to clone or can it just be from seed to harvest?


----------



## passittotheleft (Feb 9, 2008)

this has to be the closest thing to a UFC comment i have heard on this site!


abudsmoker said:


> Dont even try, after you beat out all the others you still have bud to beat, submit now and save yourself the heartache


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 9, 2008)

xtrapeppers said:


> Question: do we have to clone or can it just be from seed to harvest?


It's your journal, you decide... just make it a good one.


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Feb 10, 2008)

I am in. I surely hope the journal I started 5 weeks ago is good enough. But maybe the next one.


----------



## kochab (Feb 10, 2008)

Lord Dangly Bits said:


> I am in. I surely hope the journal I started 5 weeks ago is good enough. But maybe the next one.


5weeks? thats over a month......
i think that may be a bit too long ago.
how about a rule regarding entries unrestrained plant height when starting the journal.
i got a journal I would like to use, but its already been going a couple weeks. If not ill start some more to do a journal with. 

oh, what about outdoor entries? mine is kinda a indoor and outdoor journal covering both of them when it gets game time for the outdoors.......


----------



## Lord Dangly Bits (Feb 10, 2008)

What the hell do you mean 5 weeks ago starting is to long ago. He posted the 5 weeks 2 days ago. I was talking about not haveing all the info needed in my journal.. But oh well. I will scrape this grow, rip those roots up and start over.. all good......


----------



## kochab (Feb 11, 2008)

Lord Dangly Bits said:


> What the hell do you mean 5 weeks ago starting is to long ago. He posted the 5 weeks 2 days ago. I was talking about not haveing all the info needed in my journal.. But oh well. I will scrape this grow, rip those roots up and start over.. all good......



yeah i hear ya man
i think ima start another one from clone just to be fair with everybody else and not use the other 50-60 plants that im doing a journal on now.....
uin fact i think im gonna go start that now i just had 2 root day before yesterday.....


----------



## kochab (Feb 11, 2008)

here it is and ive already had my first round of problems......
2 viet clone grow.


----------



## GaijinSama (Feb 11, 2008)

Been keeping many notes... room construction, equipment purchasing, cost of ownership evaluation, etc... Gonna put some White Russian into this contest. Good motivator to keep up on the paperwork! ~Peace


----------



## kochab (Feb 12, 2008)

GaijinSama said:


> Been keeping many notes... room construction, equipment purchasing, cost of ownership evaluation, etc... Gonna put some White Russian into this contest. Good motivator to keep up on the paperwork! ~Peace


go for it man
start one and see what you can do.
i love to see people getting into growing......
reminds me of.......me ha ha im conceited


----------



## TheGardenMan (Feb 13, 2008)

How do we keep the journal organize? can we stop people from posting in it?


----------



## TheGardenMan (Feb 13, 2008)

Do we just post the journal in the grow journal forums?


----------



## dankforall (Feb 13, 2008)

has anyone seen abudsmokers journal. There is lots of good info in there you should check it out!


----------



## Garden Knowm (Feb 13, 2008)

TheGardenMan said:


> Do we just post the journal in the grow journal forums?



yes.. that is one way.... you can keep a journal at home too.. what is most important is that you KEEP the original high resolution ictures and the JOURNAL entry information.... THAT is what we will be judging... and this is what you will need in order to have a valid submission... see the first page for complete rules..

iloveyou


----------



## kochab (Feb 14, 2008)

this just had to be made into something difficult.......lol

Basically all one needs to do is just grow and keep the required info logged while doing it.......


----------



## TheGardenMan (Feb 14, 2008)

Garden Knowm said:


> yes.. that is one way.... you can keep a journal at home too.. what is most important is that you KEEP the original high resolution ictures and the JOURNAL entry information.... THAT is what we will be judging... and this is what you will need in order to have a valid submission... see the first page for complete rules..
> 
> iloveyou


Im trying to think of the best way to keep a journal any suggestions?


----------



## stunned (Feb 15, 2008)

Nice I just ordered some new seeds last week so I'm in perfect position to enter this contest.


----------



## tm21thc (Feb 17, 2008)

So where do I have to sign in???
Garden Knowm help me!!!

Where do i have to post the pic???

Thanks


----------



## Garden Knowm (Feb 17, 2008)

tm21thc said:


> So where do I have to sign in???
> Garden Knowm help me!!!
> 
> Where do i have to post the pic???
> ...



Check the first post in this forum... it has all the rules 

nice to see you entering!


----------



## TheGardenMan (Feb 17, 2008)

i entered but i cant update my journal for today cause its not letting me edit the post


----------



## Garden Knowm (Feb 17, 2008)

TheGardenMan said:


> i entered but i cant update my journal for today cause its not letting me edit the post


???????


just post again??


you don't need to edit,..


----------



## TheGardenMan (Feb 18, 2008)

shouldnt everyone in the contest post a link to there journal so we know who all is entered or entering? thanks in advance.


----------



## stoner408 (Feb 18, 2008)

hey is this contest still going on?? well even if it isnt i got a grow going on right now its orange kush check em out if you have time.peace


----------



## joepro (Feb 18, 2008)

*****bump*****
did I win?
wheres my winnings?
did it start?
can I still enter?


----------



## Paradox (Feb 20, 2008)

i'm in if i can use my past grow, i know all the info and have tons of pics. i just harvested a few weeks ago.


----------



## HatlessCow (Feb 22, 2008)

So this contest goes till December 30, 2008 right?

And are you going to make all the grow-journals that aren't on the site public?

Or why not just make everyone release their journals and pictures and everything for complete public use, because if you guys don't make a book, I'd sure as hell like to make one or some mass summary of information.

awesome idea for a contest :]]]]]
I'm in


----------



## kronikkid69 (Feb 24, 2008)

fuck it, ill document my bomb ass medigrow for a contest, its legal(for me at least). i just wish i documented myfirst w/w thats a week away from smoke!


----------



## skunkushybrid (Feb 24, 2008)

Right now there's plenty of time for everyone to join in... indoor growers wouldn't even need to start till August to get a decent grow in.

Also you do not need to post links etc in here. Just finish your grows then submit them to GK, only when they are finished. Just label them grow journal entry. I imagine a separate forum may have to be set up to store the ones that finish early.

I believe the rules stipulate that no old journals are to be used.

I'll give you all a little tip on how to win something... it's easy, all you have to do is make your journal better than anyone elses.

Once you know you can do that, it's time to get germinating. Lot of good prizes up for grabs here, if I could enter I'd kick all your asses.


----------



## Lacy (Mar 4, 2008)

*Wow! I just noticed this!! Does it HAVE to be an indoor grow?*
*Can it be started indoors and taken outside?*
*Do we have to use a pH metre?*

*Wow GK. I have not seen you around in ages. I started to think you left us.*


----------



## Lacy (Mar 4, 2008)

*What do you mean by high resolution pics? *


----------



## email468 (Mar 6, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *What do you mean by high resolution pics? *


I believe they mean the submitted photos should be taken on the cameras highest quality setting and not converted into a smaller web-friendly file (like a JPG or GIF).


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 6, 2008)

email468 said:


> I believe they mean the submitted photos should be taken on the cameras highest quality setting and not converted into a smaller web-friendly file (like a JPG or GIF).



correct... not unnecessarily the highest setting.... but that is always a safe bet...


----------



## Lacy (Mar 8, 2008)

_Hi Garden Known._
_Can't you make this contest a King and Queen?_
_There are so many awesome male growers here  I'll never have a chance._

_Also if I were still to join ,I was wondering about this picture resolution thing and about the security of the journal itself._

_I am on dial up so cannot add big pictures. I can add shrunk pics with high resolution. Some people's pics are so big that when I go into their journal, it just shuts me down._

_Also some pics I might have in the journal here I might not want released due to security reasons. Plus I like to joke around and have fun in my journal here,,,,,,soooo_

_I am wondering if I can start an indoor/outdoor journal here and keep my own journal in a different format here at home.??????_

_The content will certainly match up. That way I can edit it etc etc._

_Lacy_


Garden Knowm said:


> correct... not unnecessarily the highest setting.... but that is always a safe bet...


----------



## TheGardenMan (Mar 8, 2008)

there should be a first, second, and third place 




Lacy said:


> _Hi Garden Known._
> _Can't you make this contest a King and Queen?_
> _There are so many awesome male growers here  I'll never have a chance._
> 
> ...


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 8, 2008)

Hello dearest lacy....

Please forgive me if I do not answer all yor questions... I may have misunderstood..

You can post small pictures i your journal here on riu... yo do not even have to post a lot of pictures.. BUT when you enter the contest offically, you will need to sedn a dvd with GOOD quality pictures taht match your journal entries.... hopefully this will be pictures on a daily basis..

We want the rights to the pictures so that we can use the pictures for RIU promotions and/or making a REALLY nice journal area on the site...

So don;t submit nay pictures that concern you for security reasons...

We are not just looking for the biggest and best grow.. we are looking for nice easy to follow journals that people can learn from... simple 2 plant grows in small containers under cfl lighting have the same chance to WIN as giant 10,000 watt gardens... you willl do just fine. I am sure!

iloveyou


i am stoked that you are interested and i am excited to see yor journal!




Lacy said:


> _Hi Garden Known._
> _Can't you make this contest a King and Queen?_
> _There are so many awesome male growers here  I'll never have a chance._
> 
> ...


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 8, 2008)

i agree! 



TheGardenMan said:


> there should be a first, second, and third place


----------



## TheGardenMan (Mar 8, 2008)

atleast a free t-shirt for the 2 runner ups


----------



## Lacy (Mar 8, 2008)

_Ok thanks GK. _
_Thats perfect then. Its a great idea ._
_I'm even go all out and read all 3 of my camera intruction manuals_

_and for me......thats going all out _

_Thanks GK_
_and have a lovely evening._




Garden Knowm said:


> Hello dearest lacy....
> 
> Please forgive me if I do not answer all yor questions... I may have misunderstood..
> 
> ...


----------



## TheGardenMan (Mar 8, 2008)

Lacy said:


> *I know what I'd like to get if I won *


lmao whats that ?


----------



## Lacy (Mar 9, 2008)

_Yeah its exactly that _

_LMAO!!!!_


TheGardenMan said:


> lmao whats that ?


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 9, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Yeah its exactly that _
> 
> _LMAO!!!!_



that could be arranged


----------



## Garden Knowm (Mar 9, 2008)

TheGardenMan said:


> lmao whats that ?



ice cream!!!

two scoops on a chocolate waffle cone!


----------



## Lacy (Mar 9, 2008)

_OMG! Really? I was kinda kidding _



Garden Knowm said:


> that could be arranged


----------



## Lacy (Mar 9, 2008)

_Nah...I've been waiting too long and that just wouldn't cut it _




Garden Knowm said:


> ice cream!!!
> 
> two scoops on a chocolate waffle cone!


----------



## TheGardenMan (Mar 9, 2008)

yuckkkk why's it gotta be choclate?


----------



## Lacy (Mar 9, 2008)

_Chocolate doesn't have the same affect on men as it does women._



TheGardenMan said:


> yuckkkk why's it gotta be choclate?


----------



## email468 (Mar 9, 2008)

Lacy said:


> _Chocolate doesn't have the same affect on men as it does women._


the hell it doesn't


----------



## Lacy (Mar 21, 2008)

_REALLY????_

_NO!!! I had no idea. _
_I 'll try stuffing some in hubbies face then._


_Anyway......._
_I was wondering if we HAVE to put in daily accounts in our journal.?_
_I mean what progress can you describe once you pop the seeds in etc. _
_Can it not just be a minimum of posts in per week to keep updated?_

_Also I don't have a pH meter right now but will get one as soon as possible. I have always grown with hard well water or outside waterways_



email468 said:


> the hell it doesn't


----------



## shamegame (Mar 26, 2008)

So the deadline is Dec. of 08? ( Unless it gets extended ) If so, I am in this for sure.


----------



## Alto (Apr 13, 2008)

Well mine is well under way!
I "officially" started it when they sprouted but have a bunch of info running up to that as well.
I found what would work best for me was to create a Word file with all the required info and just change the numbers (like PH Temp etc) and cut paste it to my thread.
I also am keeping a folder on a friends PC _(those lil' key dongles are sweet eh?)_ so I can retain copies of all the images/info.
Kinda don't want that stuff on my home PC for obvious reasons.
I know that maybe it hurts my chances to win by sharing this but I am a sharing type guy 
Besides I want to glean all I can from the other entries and a well formatted journal would help me to do that.
Anyway Check out the start I had and good luck to everyone thats entering.
At least I will get some DvDs and the word Elite under my name just for doing this even when I don't win.

Here is a copy of the template I am using that you can cut/paste for your own use. 
I print out a bunch and keep in a binder in the grow room to make observations and notes in.
Then copy the info to the template on the PC to use in my posts / digital Log.
I Hope this can help some of us that are a little more organizationally challenged.



Date: ____________________
*Room Conditions:
*LIGHTS (_________________) OFF/ON
Distance from top of Grow Medium ______"
Temperature - ____F - ____C
Humidity - _____%
vent running
heater on/off (at _____F)
small room fan (on/off _ high/ low, facing ______________)
*Water Conditions:*
Reservoir Aeration running yes/noTemperature - ________F - _________C
PH - _________
PPM - ________
Feeding
 Nutrient Solution ______________ML________________ML
 ______________ML________________ML
Foliar Solution _______________ML________________ML________________ML
______________________________________________________
 Notes:


----------



## mattso101 (Apr 16, 2008)

I will be submitting my journal in 7-14 days I Have about 400 high res pics and counting


----------



## Garden Knowm (Apr 16, 2008)

russ0r said:


> i wish i could whip some ass.


squeezing and fondling ass is really where it's at


----------



## ganjagoddess (Jun 14, 2008)

Im in on this one...

https://www.rollitup.org/grow-journals/81504-chill-winston-ggs-escape-paradise.html

And GH i'll squeeze yur ass any day!


----------



## LoudBlunts (Jun 14, 2008)

better make sure those pics are clear!!!


----------



## Thraxz13 (Sep 18, 2008)

I sent you a link to my Journal, I was wondering if we get a confirmation saying were entered?


----------



## Blow4Life (Nov 16, 2008)

So, let me get this straight and anybody that knows can jump right in. 

By Dec. 08 you have to be entered right? Or do you have to be finished by Dec. 08? How exactly do you enter? Do you just start a journal in here or do you have to save it on a cd and send it in with a disclaimer of some sort? Or both? 

Does anybody know what kind of camera to use? I'm completely illiterate when it comes to cameras. 

Thanks!


----------



## SnowTiger (Jan 25, 2009)

Blow4Life said:


> So, let me get this straight and anybody that knows can jump right in.
> 
> By Dec. 08 you have to be entered right? Or do you have to be finished by Dec. 08? How exactly do you enter? Do you just start a journal in here or do you have to save it on a cd and send it in with a disclaimer of some sort? Or both?
> 
> ...


the camra has to be able to take pictures clear , easy to see stuff.


----------



## WheresWaldosBUD (Apr 24, 2010)

am i it to win it ppl they should have something for novice growers


----------



## Dr. Greenhorn (Apr 24, 2010)

WheresWaldosBUD said:


> am i it to win it ppl they should have something for novice growers


you need a harvest first, buddy


----------



## WheresWaldosBUD (Apr 25, 2010)

Dr. Greenhorn said:


> you need a harvest first, buddy


 give me a few months and i'll have one lol


----------



## Toolage57 (Apr 26, 2010)

Hey Garden Knowm you going to host a grow journal contest this year?


----------

